# Battle of Wesnoth - kein deutsch trotz LINGUAS="de"

## Erdie

Hallo Ihr alle beieinander,

mal wieder ein Problem. Mein 7 jähriger Sohn mag Spiele lieber in Deutsch. Ich wollte ihm Battle of Wesnoth installieren und habe LINGUAS="de" in der make.conf. Trotzdem ist das Spiel nur in Englisch da. Was muß man noch tun, damit die deutsche Version installiert wird? Auf Kubuntu ist eine deutsche Version verfügbar, also sollte es gehen.

----------

## sirro

Das ebuild von Battle of Wesnoth unterstützt anscheinend kein LINGUAS.

Hast du das Use-flag "nls" gesetzt? Das sollte eigentlich für native language support sorgen. Vermutlich werden alle Sprachen auf einmal installiert.

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei portage/emerge aussieht, aber bei paludis/cave sieht man in der Ausgabe wie bei use-flags ob linguas unterstützt wird.

----------

## ChrisJumper

1. Entweder es ist nicht vorhanden (Szenario nicht lokalisiert usw.)

2. LANG oder LC_ALL vielleicht merkwürdig gesetzt?

Edit: Das Useflag nsl hab ich auch gesetzt und bei mir startet es in deutsch.

----------

## Erdie

LANG und LC_ALL waren gar nicht definiert. Ich habe jetzt mal in /etc/conf.d/02locale LANG=german eingetragen. Wenn ich LC_ALL definiere, bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen, dass Dateien fehlen. Ehrlich gesagt, blick ich da noch nicht durch, da ich mich bisher noch nicht um sowas kümmern mußte. Worin grenzt sich LINGUAS, LANG und LC_ALL voneinander ab?

BTW: Definition  von LANG hat auch nicht geholfen.

-Erdie

----------

## Mr. Anderson

So weit ich das sehe, muss zur Übersetzungszeit das nls-USE-Flag gesetzt sein. Zur Laufzeit hilft es, wenn LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8 oder ähnlich gesetzt ist. (zum Beispiel über die /etc/env.d/02locale oder wesnoth starten mit LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8 wesnoth). Außerdem lässt sich im Spiel nach dem Start in den Einstellungen die Sprache umschalten.

Hat man im Spiel die Sprache umgestellt, wird das meines Wissens gespeichert und beim nächsten Start wird diese Sprache wieder automatisch geladen, unabhängig davon wie LC_ALL gesetzt ist.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt mal in /etc/conf.d/02locale LANG=german eingetragen. Wenn ich LC_ALL definiere, bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen, dass Dateien fehlen.

  Dann fehlen dir evtl. noch die locale der glibc?!

Folgende solltest du etwa zur verfügung stellen 

```
$ grep -v ^# /etc/locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

 Beachte das nach dem hinzufügen diese noch mit einem 

```
# locale-gen
```

 generiert werden müssen, damit sollte dein System dann mit diesen umgehen können.

BTW:

LC_ALL sollte man möglichst nicht setzen, auch nicht in einer Startdatei.

Ich hab das Spiel nicht installiert, aber versuche mal ein Start via 

```
$ LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8 wesnoth

oder

$ LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 wesnoth
```

Ansonsten schaue zb auch noch mal hier

----------

## Erdie

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> So weit ich das sehe, muss zur Übersetzungszeit das nls-USE-Flag gesetzt sein. Zur Laufzeit hilft es, wenn LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8 oder ähnlich gesetzt ist. (zum Beispiel über die /etc/env.d/02locale oder wesnoth starten mit LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8 wesnoth). Außerdem lässt sich im Spiel nach dem Start in den Einstellungen die Sprache umschalten.
> 
> Hat man im Spiel die Sprache umgestellt, wird das meines Wissens gespeichert und beim nächsten Start wird diese Sprache wieder automatisch geladen, unabhängig davon wie LC_ALL gesetzt ist.

 

Ja, das Problem ist, dass ich im Spiel die Sprache zwar auf Deutsch stellen kann, es aber bei Englisch bleibt. Ich versuche es mal mit local.gen

----------

